
JCGO – Java source to C code translator - francisdrake
https://github.com/ivmai/JCGO/blob/master/README
======
francisdrake
More info: [http://www.ivmaisoft.com/jcgo/](http://www.ivmaisoft.com/jcgo/)

------
ternaryoperator
Last updated in 2014. Barely does a subset of Java 1.4.

